# wood storage



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Well I've been collecting different types of wood now and running out of room in the garage. One day I was scratching my head and looked up! I decided to make use of a often unused space above peoples garage doors. Had some wire shelving I took out of some closets and made this shelf. What do ya think!?






I plan on going all the way across above the door. I get the buckets free from work...nice clean food grade frosting buckets
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 8, 2009)

Now thats a cool idea for some unused space.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2009)

Great idea SOB !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






BC


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2009)

Now that a great idea for storing wood. I just have one piece of advice well not advice maybe a recammation they make a heavier shelving system. You can get it at Homedepot and it's grey in color. It has a bracket that screwes to the wall and has brackets that clip in. So just a word of advice for heavy duty sheving units.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 8, 2009)

SOB, that's a good idea.....

*"BUT"*

If you are in an area that has carpenter ants (the big black ones) you could be headed for trouble. I have seen carpenter ants destroy areas of the home (roof trusses and wall studs) once they got in. A woman who stored firewood next to her garage had to have the garage treated for carpenter ants and then the whole roof repaired (the wood had been eaten away by them). It's not really a good idea to store wood like that inside, you're better off putting it away from the house. 
Just a word of advice buddy...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.  Believe me I dont want ants in the house!    I'm confused
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Put it outside,but keep it dry,but keep the bugs out of it, and dont let it mold. whats the best way to store it?


----------



## oneshot (Dec 8, 2009)

Plastic tubs with lids from Home Depot or Menards would do the trick and leave them outside. There are vents under the handles/lid to allow air flow. That should do the trick for ya....


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 8, 2009)

AAAHHHH so simple!   Mongo feel stupid!


----------



## raceyb (Dec 8, 2009)

I was a licensed contractor and built and repaired homes that had been attacked by termites and ants and I stand by my opinion. I didn't say you were wrong, I merely pointed out all of the other wood the ants would encounter before reaching his wood stored in plastic buckets. Thanks for your concern.

I apologize, I did not read any suggestions from you on a better way to store the wood. Did I miss something? A cool dry place with plenty of ventilation is best. I have been storing wood in my garage for more then 20 years and have not had a problem. I live in Florida and we sure have our fair share of ants.


----------



## chubbs (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a wood leg...should i not go in my garage...lol!!


----------



## ronp (Dec 8, 2009)

I think there is a diference in the wood that has already been there as opposed to bringing in some wood from the outside that you have no history of and might be contaminated with bugs, eggs, etc.

I go with Oneshot, since he owns his business as an exterminator and probably know his business.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok boys thats enough!  put your hands out on the table!   
*SMACK!!*
Now one of the reasons this site is soo near and dear to me is because there are so many people to get info from! My mentor that trained me to cut meat and manage the department that I do once told me, "you will get all kinds of suggestions in this bussiness,and in life. Some helpful, some not, its up to you to make the final decission on how to run your shop!"   Now I appreciate all the help and will consider it wisely.   To one shot... I have inspected the wood very carefully, and after it sitting outside in an expanded metal box standing up in the air 2' off the ground for 2 months, I felt safe in bringing it in my garage.  BUT!!!I am not sure if I will continue to do so since I have been enlightened.
    To Racey B.... I do share your feelings that a hungry ant would probably choose some of the other plentiful wood in my house.  I asked the question here to get more info than I had.
 Thanks to both of you....STOP this silly bickering! I'll decide! 
Now apoligize for acting like two woman in a catfight and shake hands like gentlemen.        NOW!
SOB


----------



## alx (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is how i do it at garden house....I am meticulous in using wood that is bug free....I square out the heartwood and keep enough dry and drying that bugs are not issue....house is sprayed every couple years...

This is older picture.I have 12 varitie at moment...


I definetly agree firewood/wood inside or next to is not worth trouble....

Not the best idea to store wet wood in a bucket,but lots a folk seem to do it.....Poor airflow etc which means longer to dry and mold etc...

I can confidently dry wet wood in 6 months with my rig...


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

And what's wrong with catfights????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





mmmmMMMMeowwww

I too would throw caution to the wind as OneShot said. Spent many years in the pest control business in Texas, mostly termite inspections and treatments. Carpet ants, termites any wood borer for that matter have no reason for choosing one wood over the other and may very well pass up whats right in front of them. I would be more concerned if the wood you have was stored for sometime without any movement, hopefully, you will be smoking allot and it won't sit around.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought he was done with this thread anyhow


----------



## alx (Dec 8, 2009)

Certainly is........


----------



## Dutch (Dec 8, 2009)

Enough is enough-this thread certianly went down hill fast and it seems even more so since SOB had asked you both-publicly I might add- to knock it off.

SOB posted a question-and got answers to his question. I'm locking this thread (although my gut insinct is to delete it altogether) but there is some good info here that will help others in storing wood.

Comments directed between one shot and Racey B have been deleted as they pertain to personal opinions that detract from the original thread.


----------

